# Need help on a Collins 151



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking to buy an old mini collins 151. I believe these were before the ridgid 700's. Problem is I don't believe the 12R dies fit. Does anyone have any info on this machine?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Looking to buy an old mini collins 151. I believe these were before the ridgid 700's. Problem is I don't believe the 12R dies fit. Does anyone have any info on this machine?


Why a Collins 151 and not a Ridgid 300? 

Enis Services were always the go to guys for Collins/Rotherberger and Ridgid but they seem to be out of business.

The current mini-Collins has an adapter for 12R dies.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I can get this thing for 100 bucks. I found it during a craigslist find under some boxes. Only the handle was sticking out and the owner didn't know what it was. But what good is a great deal if I gotta spend money on new dies?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.rothenberger-usa.com/fileadmin/fm_usa/Operating_Manuals/MINI_COLLINS_OM_Eng_0406.pdf

This is VERY interesting. According to the operator manual, the 12R dies fits right in. BUT there is no way for it to as there's not a continous slot on the die to accept the key. I checked my dies and they are labeled 12R so this must mean after 1992, ridgid changed their 12R die design.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, ridgid did change their design on the dies. The first pic is the old design which would fit the collins. The 2nd pic is what I have which won't fit.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

What if you could get a Ridgid 300 on a stand for $200?

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Then that would sound much better then a 151 for 100. Does Rick know you're auctioning off his tools?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

How many of these $200 300's are available? 






Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Then that would sound much better then a 151 for 100. Does Rick know you're auctioning off his tools?


It's yours.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> How many of these $200 300's are available?
> 
> 
> Paul


Sorry that was the only one. I might have another one with a carriage, dies, bucket, transporter and a like new 141.

Mark


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope its not true that Eins is out. I've got a old Collins thread o matic. Working great now but..... I'll make a call Monday.

wookie


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

FYI,

Eins is no longer. Phone # gets you to WSS, same service as Eins. Now in the city of Industry.

wookie


----------

